# convertidor de señal analogica a digital



## ElectronicGirl (Feb 4, 2007)

Hola queria ver como cambiar mi señal de un cd player por ejemplo a una señal digital que me este dando los puros pulsos del bajeo, es que lo necesito para hacer unas luces ritmicas, habia pensado en hacer un flitro pasabanda de banda angosta y a la salida hacer un comparador con polarizacion 0 a 5 V. pero los pulsos me los da muy rapido y no se alcanza a distinguir muy bien la secuencia de luces, pero no se que hacer, no sé si alguien mas tenga otra forma de hacer lo que quiero hacer agradeceria mucho su ayuda. me urge es para entregar un proyrecto por fa ayudenme. Teniendo eso lo demas esta facil. Agradezco su ayuda


----------



## Perromuerto (Feb 6, 2007)

Hola. Yo creo que el problema esta en el filtro.
La señal del ritmo es la mas baja de todas. Usa un filtro paso bajo seguido de un detector, como el de las viejas radios AM: un diodo que alimenta la señal rectificada a un circuito RC. La salida de este ultimo la pasas al comparador. Si el tiempo entre pulsos es satisfactorio, pero estos son demasiado breves, usa la salida del  comparador para alimentar un monoestable que te de el tiempo necesario, como 50mseg o 100mseg

Saludos


----------



## ElectronicGirl (Feb 7, 2007)

Hola oye muchas gracias eso en verdad me ayuda mucho, muchas gracias lo probare


----------

